# Hiking The Cathedral on Katahdin



## Buster Brown (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi.  Just wondering something. It's been a while since I've been to Katahdin.  Anyone have any info regarding the Cathedral Trail in regards to sheer heights (i.e. if someone had a fear of heights, is this the wrong trail to ascend?) If it has some 'hairy' areas, where are they and are they that bad? I've been up in Franconia Notch and the Presies and I haven't seen too much stuff that would make anyone uneasy with the exception of the summit of Liberty.  Any info would be most appreciated since I will be going to Baxter in a couple of weeks.  Also, this will be my first time on 'The Edge'...how bad is it really in regards to 'tricky' areas?

Thanks so much and happy hiking!!


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 13, 2004)

I have only been up the Cathedral trail once and that was ten years ago. The girlfriend I had at the time looked up at the trail, said "no way," and turned around. I continued on to the summit and vowed never to go that route up Katahdin again. It is steep with lots of scrambling over boulders. From what I remember there were some rather "hairy" sections to it. The saddle trail may be better for someone with a fear of heights, but even that trail has some scrambling and loose scree near the top.

My girlfriend broke up with me a few weeks later and I still think it had something to do with that trail.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 13, 2004)

out of curiosity, what made you uneasy about the summit of mount liberty?  i recall this summit being exposed but certainly nothing that would inspire a fear of heights.


----------



## skiguide (Jul 13, 2004)

um, is Cathedral even open again yet?  I don't know if i remember hearing that they called it safe after the accident:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1694


----------



## Buster Brown (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Mt Liberty*

Thanks guys for the replies.  Not too sure whether I and my friend will do the Cathedral....we may still.  In regards to Mt. Liberty and the 'hairiness' of the summit, I would say that the edge on the west is where it made me a little uneasy knowing that it drops down sharply (or at least that was the impression I got).


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 14, 2004)

The Cathedral trail is open again. It reopened on July 1st.


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 14, 2004)

*All Katahdin Trails Open*



			
				skiguide said:
			
		

> um, is Cathedral even open again yet?  I don't know if i remember hearing that they called it safe after the accident:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1694



Yes, Cathederal Trail re-opened on July 1st, and remains open.

I was on Katahdin last weekend, all trails were open.

Chimney Pond rose 1 whole foot overnight on Saturday, though, due to rain.

BootJockey


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 14, 2004)

Buster Brown said:
			
		

> Hi.  Just wondering something. It's been a while since I've been to Katahdin.  Anyone have any info regarding the Cathedral Trail in regards to sheer heights (i.e. if someone had a fear of heights, is this the wrong trail to ascend?) If it has some 'hairy' areas, where are they and are they that bad? I've been up in Franconia Notch and the Presies and I haven't seen too much stuff that would make anyone uneasy with the exception of the summit of Liberty.  Any info would be most appreciated since I will be going to Baxter in a couple of weeks.  Also, this will be my first time on 'The Edge'...how bad is it really in regards to 'tricky' areas?
> 
> Thanks so much and happy hiking!!



I myself have a very active heights issue (picked a strange hobby for someone with a fear of heights, huh?), and while I might try the Cathederal Trail someday, I would recommend you consider the Saddle Trail.  

BootJockey


----------



## Skier75 (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, let me tell of my experience....my then boyfriend(husband now) took me up it knowing that I was afraid of heights, but didn't quite expect what we ran into. At first we thought It'll just be a little bit of scrambling, but realized after a couple hours it was more than we both bargined for. I'm only 5'2" w/short legs, there were sections that he had to help pull me up after he had already pulled himself up, then had to hold me sometimes so I could get me wits about me to get the #@*! off that damm section! By the time we finally reached the cutoff trail, we had to turn around to head back down the Saddle Trail, because we were running out of daylight. Even then we still got back after dark and I was sore for about a full week after that.

Let me tell you if I wasn't so easy going, I probably would have broken up with him then too, but luckily for him, it really wasn't totally his fault, we took the advice from another hiker that it would the quickest route up. NOT!!! I will never again go that route, but will go up the Saddle trial, which I have done twice, but still have a little bit of a hard time with sections of that. So if your anything like me and have a really hard time with heights, I suggest the Saddle Trail for sure.


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 21, 2004)

*Pics of Saddle?*



			
				Skier75 said:
			
		

> Well, let me tell of my experience....my then boyfriend(husband now) took me up it knowing that I was afraid of heights, but didn't quite expect what we ran into. At first we thought It'll just be a little bit of scrambling, but realized after a couple hours it was more than we both bargined for. I'm only 5'2" w/short legs, there were sections that he had to help pull me up after he had already pulled himself up, then had to hold me sometimes so I could get me wits about me to get the #@*! off that damm section! By the time we finally reached the cutoff trail, we had to turn around to head back down the Saddle Trail, because we were running out of daylight. Even then we still got back after dark and I was sore for about a full week after that.
> 
> Let me tell you if I wasn't so easy going, I probably would have broken up with him then too, but luckily for him, it really wasn't totally his fault, we took the advice from another hiker that it would the quickest route up. NOT!!! I will never again go that route, but will go up the Saddle trial, which I have done twice, but still have a little bit of a hard time with sections of that. So if your anything like me and have a really hard time with heights, I suggest the Saddle Trail for sure.



If you happen to have any pictures of the Saddle Trail (from the rock slide up), I'd sure appreciate a chance to view them.  I haven't made it up yet, and am still trying to.  My heights issue works against me, and I like to look at all the pics I can first, so I know what to expect.  

Thanks!

BootJockey!


----------



## Buster Brown (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for all the advice everyone.  Skies look to be so-so for next week.  Unsure whether I'll go up Cathedral on my first ascent or go up Saddle.  I was preparing to descend Saddle my first trip up, so we'll play it by ear. Planning on going up Helon Taylor to Pamola (at least) and then, if my wits are with me, possibly heading out on the Knife Edge and over to Baxter.  But, it all depends......also depending on weather & winds.  Planning on hitting Hamlin Ridge too.  So, thanks everyone for all your advice, tips and memories of the trails...hope to have tos of pics when I get back....possibly over a hundred! Safe hiking to all!


----------



## mrzilliox (Jul 21, 2004)

*Gulf Haga? near BSP?*

has anyone heard of Gulf Haga?  I am preparing for my first trip to Mt Katahdin next month and in one trip report I read online, a side trip to Gulf Haga that was 'well worth the trip, if you have the time' was mentioned.  I've never heard of this spot, nor can I find any other mention of this spot on the internet, yet this site even has pictures (which is what got me hooked).  here's the site, can anyone help me out?  I even tried alternate spellings, but haven't had any luck.

http://members.tripod.com/~dlwick/hiptme.htm


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Gulf Haga? near BSP?*



			
				mrzilliox said:
			
		

> has anyone heard of Gulf Haga?  I am preparing for my first trip to Mt Katahdin next month and in one trip report I read online, a side trip to Gulf Haga that was 'well worth the trip, if you have the time' was mentioned.  I've never heard of this spot, nor can I find any other mention of this spot on the internet, yet this site even has pictures (which is what got me hooked).  here's the site, can anyone help me out?  I even tried alternate spellings, but haven't had any luck.
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/~dlwick/hiptme.htm



I have many-a-friend who has hiked Gulf Hagas, (sometimes found as "The Grand Canyon of Maine", which may be overdramatic, but...), and they have all LOVED it.  You can also search for "Katahdin Iron Works" and probably find plenty of links to it.  Also, I have a LOT of pictures of it, if you want to PIM me and I will share them with you.

It's on my list of hikes for this summer myself!

BootJockey


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures from the top of the Saddle Trail. They were taken a few years ago with a film camera. I have some new digital pics I took a couple of weeks ago that I need to get online.

Picture 1

Picture 2


----------



## BootJockey (Jul 22, 2004)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of pictures from the top of the Saddle Trail. They were taken a few years ago with a film camera. I have some new digital pics I took a couple of weeks ago that I need to get online.
> 
> Picture 1
> 
> Picture 2



What I was trying to figure out was how steep (or what the incline was) of the rock slide.  I've been to the bottom of the rockslide, but never up it.  And how exposed (ledgey)...hahaha!

Thanks!

BootJockey


----------



## Buster Brown (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice Pics*

Thanks for posting the Pics Tenpeaks.  It definitely shows that the Saddle Trail is no cakewalk and there's some boulder scrambling like the book says there is.  I haven't been to Katahdin since 1982 so I'm chomping at the bit! I can't wait!!! I do remember that the scout troop I was in in 1982 went up the Cathedral and down the Saddle in a downpour, but specific details of the trails and the views I can't remember as good.  It just seemed that when our Scoutmaster showed up, the weather turned fowl...same thing happened the following year in the Whites! Thanks again for posting the pics and safe hiking to everyone who loves the outdoors!


----------



## nhiker (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Gulf Haga? near BSP?*



			
				mrzilliox said:
			
		

> has anyone heard of Gulf Haga?  I am preparing for my first trip to Mt Katahdin next month and in one trip report I read online, a side trip to Gulf Haga that was 'well worth the trip, if you have the time' was mentioned.  I've never heard of this spot, nor can I find any other mention of this spot on the internet, yet this site even has pictures (which is what got me hooked).  here's the site, can anyone help me out?  I even tried alternate spellings, but haven't had any luck.
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/~dlwick/hiptme.htm



Yes My wife and I hiked the Gulf of Hagas two weeks ago and it is wounderful. It is a short easy to moderate hike but high bang for your buck! I will definetly go back again. I highly reccomend it and here are some pics from both Katahdin and the gulf of Hagas.
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nhiker/album?.dir=/Yahoo!+Photo+Album&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
Oh the Gulf can be a little difficult to find so get good directions. It is about 60 miles outside of Baxter.[/img]


----------

